# Reef Assassin Act on floor of Congress 5-19-17



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is a link to Congressman Matt Gaetz introducing the Reef Assassin Act on the floor of the U.S. Congress. He already has 12 co-sponsors!

https://www.facebook.com/CongressmanMattGaetz/videos/746513885527272/


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Only politicians can come up with that kind of garbage. Catch a bunch of these and we will let you maybe catch one of those. How about they get a handle on the snapper issue straight up.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I emailed the asshole last week when he sent out his weekly newsletter with some BS about whales in Japan. Have not heard back. Did not expect a response. BTW I was somewhat nice with my email.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! At the idiots in the comments section. Half of the libs are talking about the "reef fish" like the bill is talking about aquarium fishes. The other half are worried that people will start using their backyard pools to farm lionfish to turn in...

Yeah, THAT'S what I want to do. Get a pool installed in my yard, so I can raise 100 lionfish, so that I can catch one snapper... THAT seems cost effective...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lost me on your comment starting with, "According to NOAA....." and then following it up with a fish stock assessment.


----------

